# Changing ink ?



## malkram (Jan 15, 2016)

Hello everybody, I had a question, is it safe to switch from sublimation ink to regular ink (on an Epson 1500W) ? if not, what should I do ? Should I first install cleaning carts ?

Same question when switching from one sub ink to another

PS: my printer never used regular ink yet, only sublimation

Thanks !


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

If you're using carts, then it should be fine. When taking out the Sub carts and putting in the regular carts, the printer will do a cleaning and that should purge out the sub ink that's in the printhead.

If you're using a CISS, then you should completely change out the entire system with a new one, UNLESS you want to go through the hassle of purging the sub ink from the tanks, lines and carts but that's not recommended.


----------



## malkram (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for your answer. I was using CISS but I unplugged it from the cartridges, I will not use another ink in the CISS, just put new ink in refillable cartridges, that's for sublimation.

But I have another printer that I am going to sell, it was used only for sublimation and future buyer will use with regular OEM Epson ink.

So, from one sublimation ink to another sublimation ink or to regular ink, I don't have to use cleaning cartridges inbetween, right ?

Thanks again


----------



## danielschelin (Apr 1, 2011)

Anytime you switch inks to different manufacturers you should clean with cleaning solution first. I've seen many heads clogged unrecoverable because of not doing so.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

malkram said:


> Thanks for your answer. I was using CISS but I unplugged it from the cartridges, I will not use another ink in the CISS, just put new ink in refillable cartridges, that's for sublimation.
> 
> But I have another printer that I am going to sell, it was used only for sublimation and future buyer will use with regular OEM Epson ink.
> 
> ...


Correct, but I believe @mgparrish can attest to this as I believe he switches carts all the time. When you remove one cart and insert another, yours should do an automatic head clean that should remove the left-over ink that's in the print head.



danielschelin said:


> Anytime you switch inks to different manufacturers you should clean with cleaning solution first. I've seen many heads clogged unrecoverable because of not doing so.


I don't necessarily agree with this statement. I believe the printers you've worked on were due to neglect not because of swapping carts. I've owned a lot of printers (and brands) in my time and I've done many many cart swaps and never had a print head fail/get clogged (until I got into dyesub lol). Why have I owned so many? because I always upgrade and I use them for different uses (kid's printers used basic dye ink for school work, one of mine uses pigment, two others are photo printers, etc..). Two of my sisters are using printers right now, that I owned, that have many miles on them and many cart swaps. Of course they don't cart swap and only use OEM ink but never had a clogged head and when one of them didn't use her's for about a month and a half, one simple head clean cleared the 2 missing lines from the nozzle check and was good again.

I know I haven't owned every printer on this planet but from my experience cart swapping has not been an issue.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

WalkingZombie said:


> Correct, but I believe @mgparrish can attest to this as I believe he switches carts all the time. When you remove one cart and insert another, yours should do an automatic head clean that should remove the left-over ink that's in the print head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Desktop Epson's that have carts that travel with the print head do not have ink lines. The amount of inks in the print head itself is very small compared to the amount of inks pushed through during the cart swap cycle. On those type printers those do not need cleaning first with cleaning fluid before changing ink types. The only reason to use cleaning fluid would be for a difficult clog or perhaps storing the printer for an extended period.

A few Epson desktop now have stationary carts or "eco tanks". In those cases inks must be flushed before changing.

Ricoh's all have long ink lines.

I believe that Daniel is correct in the context of large format. My 4880 holds 55 mL of ink in the ink lines, so you must flush with cleaner. 

So the answer depends on the printer design.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for that clarification Mike. And I don't question the large format printers. I know they hold a lot of ink. I was addressing the OP's Epson 1500W (1430), which doesn't; Like all the other small format brands I've used, like HP, Lexmark, Canon, Brother, etc..


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

WalkingZombie said:


> Thanks for that clarification Mike. And I don't question the large format printers. I know they hold a lot of ink. I was addressing the OP's Epson 1500W (1430), which doesn't; Like all the other small format brands I've used, like HP, Lexmark, Canon, Brother, etc..


Some printers, but not Epson, even have the print heads in the carts. You get a new print head when you change carts.


----------



## danielschelin (Apr 1, 2011)

I guess since I only deal with large format my comments are related to such. Thanks mgparish for the clarification. Smallest machine I've ever worked on was a 4880.


----------

